
Show HN: Livecoding Indian Rhythms - acarabott
http://arthurcarabott.com/konnakkol/
======
stfwn
This is cool! I read your article about musical faders some time ago as well
[1]. It's great that you are thinking about what music can look like on
computers in this free way.

[1] [http://arthurcarabott.com/mui/](http://arthurcarabott.com/mui/)

------
HenryTheHorse
OP: you may want to post this to /r/musictheory on Reddit. I have a feeling it
will be appreciated by the music geeks there.

That said, it is fantastic.

------
degif
Really, really cool! What would be a nice feature, especially for longer
rhythms, is highlighting the currently played syllable/phrase

------
searchfaster
Really cool.. Please highlight what is currently being played, will make it
even better.

------
rajanalwan
This is brilliant!!!

~~~
rajanalwan
Did you record the sounds yourself?

------
slowmotarget
Genius!

